# Dry Camped For The First Time - Deer Camp 2007



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

This was the first year for not using the Cabelas Alaskan Guide, Geodesic dome tent. The DW let my friend and I upgrade to the Outback. We were on a tight schedule so we tried out a new location on the river for a few days near some property I owned in Northern MI. My friend and I enjoyed the comforts of the Outback. Especially when it snowed. I did learn that the battery does not last long when it is 20* outside. We used his Troy Built generator. Worked great but it was LOUD. I think ill be buying a Honda in the spring. all-in-all, it was a great time and i have a list of things to have ready for the next dry camping trip. Its a little different than staying at your ordinary RV park. I love our Outback! Here are some boring shots before it snowed. I put the camara away and forgot to get it out the rest of the trip. (and im trying to make photography a hobby...UGH)


























We got lucky, there was a pit toilet open at the site.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice coat.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Im surprised you could see me with that camo on. thats the new northern MI fashion. they wear those colors all year around up there. 
actually, in case you were wondering, its required for firearm deer hunting 11/15-12/01. Since we were hiking/fishing along the river in the woods we did not want to become casualties of the larget armed militia in the world toping 1 million hunters in MI alone on 11/15.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks like a nice quiet spot. Great pics. I love the dry camping.

Thor


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, buy a Honda generator. Just about anything else it LOUD. Your lucky you didn't get shot running a loud gen and scaring all the deer away.... seriously, 1 million hunters?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

It was only running at night for a few hours, then we ran on batteries till morn. We were not the only ones with a gen. it was a rustic campground so hopefully the Deer were used to it.

I did a quick search and an early estimate for this years registered hunters in MI was 735,000.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> .....early estimate for this years registered hunters in MI was 735,000.


...but only 25 deer.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

HA. Maybe based on our efforts thats what the numbers would have looked like. 
Actually i think they were around 450,000 deer harvested.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Is it just my eyes or is the truck in the photos a different color then then one in your Signature?
You have to wear "Hunter Orange" here in WA as well.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> HA. Maybe based on our efforts thats what the numbers would have looked like.
> Actually i think they were around 450,000 deer harvested.


That is a LOT of deer....WOW.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> Is it just my eyes or is the truck in the photos a different color then then one in your Signature?


Same truck, just very DIRTY and now has a cap on it.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

No deer, no fish, and witholding the beer brand too?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

No deer, Some Steelhead (very lathargic this time of year), Miller Lite.
Mostly hiking and scouting of areas for next season.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> No deer, Some Steelhead (very lathargic this time of year), Miller Lite.
> Mostly hiking and scouting of areas for next season.


Pics of the steelhead?


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> HA. Maybe based on our efforts thats what the numbers would have looked like.
> Actually i think they were around 450,000 deer harvested.


That is a LOT of deer....WOW.
[/quote]

Usually you just have to drive down any 2 lane highway at dusk and you can get all the deer you want. My son JUST MISSED one in my truck 2 weeks ago while we were coming home from a family party. I have had deer run out in front of me several times in the same spot in Davisburg. I have actually seen 2 get hit and killed by cars this fall. Trust me, the herd is large and thriving.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


>


Uhhhhhh???

The topic says "Dry Camped For The First Time - Deer Camp 2007, No deers, only beers.". Yet all I see it wine? What's up with that?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


>


Uhhhhhh???

The topic says "Dry Camped For The First Time - Deer Camp 2007, No deers, only beers.". Yet all I see it wine? What's up with that?








[/quote]

Someone had style.

He probably forgot the corkscrew.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


>


Uhhhhhh???

The topic says "Dry Camped For The First Time - Deer Camp 2007, No deers, only beers.". Yet all I see it wine? What's up with that?








[/quote]

Someone had style.

He probably forgot the corkscrew.








[/quote]

Funny how the lable of the wine is spun around......$10 or $100 bottle? The world will never know.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

They look corked so they can't be Ripple. DAMN!!


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

h2oman said:


> They look corked so they can't be Ripple. DAMN!!


not even fresh wine!!!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

skylane said:


> They look corked so they can't be Ripple. DAMN!!


not even fresh wine!!!
[/quote]

The REALLY good stuff comes in a box !


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

no pictures of the gilled ones. didnt have the camara that hike. the steelies are not pretty this time of year.
The wine... long story.... My wifes company owns a vineyard in Spain and we get lots of it. Abadia de San Quirce, Crianza 1999. just coincidance that they are turned away. The beer....Miller Lite!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> no pictures of the gilled ones. didnt have the camara that hike. the steelies are not pretty this time of year.
> The wine... long story.... My wifes company owns a vineyard in Spain and we get lots of it. Abadia de San Quirce, Crianza 1999. just coincidance that they are turned away. The beer....Miller Lite!
























OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MAN!!!! You are waaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy to easy!!! Really should have let them stew over it a bit longer...............


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> no pictures of the gilled ones. didnt have the camara that hike. the steelies are not pretty this time of year.
> The wine... long story.... My wifes company owns a vineyard in Spain and we get lots of it. Abadia de San Quirce, Crianza 1999. just coincidance that they are turned away. The beer....Miller Lite!
























OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MAN!!!! You are waaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy to easy!!! Really should have let them stew over it a bit longer...............
[/quote]
Its actually Boones Farm.......


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like a great fall trip, DT.
Sure beats a tent, eh?










Question on your truck: In your signature, the truck has a very brownish hue to it. In your camping photos, it looks decidedly gray. Which is more accurate?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Looks like a great fall trip, DT.
> Sure beats a tent, eh?
> 
> 
> ...


Its like the signature picture when clean, a brownish color. i suppose it depends on angle too.... the above pictures and the last one below are after driving in the rain.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice house too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> Nice house too.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nice house too.


















[/quote]
thats my neighbors house but speaking of nice stuff... did you guys see the Travel Select fiver in the last picture. Daddy-likey.... wait, it just happens to match my TV, hmmm. the owner said it has a fiberglass roof, the interior is incredible. i imagine its BIG $$.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Nice house too.


















[/quote]
thats my neighbors house but speaking of nice stuff... did you guys see the Travel Select fiver in the last picture. Daddy-likey.... wait, it just happens to match my TV, hmmm. the owner said it has a fiberglass roof, the interior is incredible. i imagine its BIG $$.
[/quote]

I saw that and thought for a moment it was a motorhome...then noticed there was no "motor"...


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Nice house too.


















[/quote]
thats my neighbors house but speaking of nice stuff... did you guys see the Travel Select fiver in the last picture. Daddy-likey.... wait, it just happens to match my TV, hmmm. the owner said it has a fiberglass roof, the interior is incredible. i imagine its BIG $$.
[/quote]

Of course I noticed that too.


----------

